# Eddie's Gear



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Here ya go....

Display: Sony KP51WS510 51" CRT RPTV
Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5790
Amps: Outlaw M-200 Monoblocks x 3 for L, C, R
L, C, R Speakers: Ascend Acoustics CMT-340
Surround Speakers: Ascend Acoustics CBM-170
Subwoofer: HSU Research VTF-3MkII
Game System: PS2
HD-DVD Player: Toshiba HD-D1
DVD Player: Zenith DVB-318
Universal Player: Pioneer DV-578A
Remote Control: Home Theater Master MX-700
EQ: Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro DSP1124
Cables and Interconnects: DIY, Acoustic Research, Blue Jeans Cable


----------

